# /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

## Treborius

seit kurzem, oder vielleicht auch langem bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung in

/var/log/auth.log

error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

kann mir jemand kurz erklären, was mir das sagen soll?

----------

## dirtbag

ssh-keygen -t ecdsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key -N ''

-dirtbag

----------

